# 1930s Schwinn ( Serial number added )



## schwinnguyinohio (Tuesday at 6:19 PM)

Thought about this one for a week or so and finally pulled the trigger today . Not sure what my plans are but like the frame design and locking fork.  Looks to have had a tank at one time and looks like black paint underneath.


----------



## ballooney (Tuesday at 7:16 PM)

Cool project...looks like a 36 Motorbike hiding under the house paint.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Tuesday at 7:23 PM)

That's a nice score !


----------



## MrMonark13 (Tuesday at 7:39 PM)

That’s the kind of thing I dream of finding! I would try goof off on the paint to see if you can bring back the og stuff. It will definitely make a nice rider, if that’s what you’re going for.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Tuesday at 7:42 PM)

I honestly will probably send it packing , I appreciate it for what it is but just not my thing .


----------



## MrMonark13 (Tuesday at 7:55 PM)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> I honestly will probably send it packing , I appreciate it for what it is but just not my thing .



I’m that case, put it on DOND!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Tuesday at 8:08 PM)

When the time comes that might be a option but rather sell at a show or local to avoid shipping


----------



## nick tures (Tuesday at 8:22 PM)

cool find !


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Tuesday at 8:23 PM)

Thanks


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Wednesday at 2:20 PM)

S/n  looks to be T28543


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Wednesday at 3:36 PM)

Machine-stamped serial... dig the wide fenders.


----------

